# Wondering why I was put on a short protocol, feel a bit cheated!!!



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello All,
Sadly just had our 1st unsuccessfully IVF Cycle  .  Also was our 1st and last NHS one.  All in all not really happy with the clinic we were at, as felt things weren't really explained that well.  Also a lot of the appointments were rushed, particularly on ET day as consultant was late and didn't even explain anything about the eggs, how things had gone, also why we wanted the 2 embies put back (he basically sat us down for all of a minute then wanted me behind the curtains quick sharp so he could get on with it, whilst saying he was late  ).  Nurses even mouthed quietly 'sorry' and apologised again as we left!

We have our follow up next week and I want to be armed with as many questions as possible, especially about the protocol we were put on.  My main wondering is about the treatment cycle and wondering if anyone out there has any advice re short/long protocols.  I think personally we were put on wrong protocol but you dont question things, especially when we know very little about IVF to start  

We paid for AMH which was 26.5 as consultant said it would help them decide which protocol to put me on.  FSH is 7.1 LH 7.5.  Anyways based on the AMH we were put on the short protocol 2 vials menopur to one water for about 9 days, with ceretide at end.  I had 7 follicles at start, on EC they got 6 eggs, 3 fertilized but buy time got to ET only had 2 little embies to put back, so none to freeze even.  Got BFN 2 weeks ago  

Since then have been doing reading etc and it seems most clinics put people on short protocol if they are older (I'm 31) and have low AMH, High FSH.  Which is a bit of a mystery to me as I'm the opposite to all of those things.  I now cant help but feel that we have been a a bit short changed and if I had of known more about short V long protocol and eggs,  or given a choice, I would have gone for longer protocol with an outcome that may have given us more eggs at least to do FET.  Im sure because of my bloods Id respond well to medication.    

I know that its too late now to do anyting, and if the outcome had of been BFP then I wouldn't even be thinking about this, but want to be as prepared as possible when we go next week.

Sorry for such a long waffly message, hope it makes sense!!


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Rosey


So sorry your first experience of IVF has been a bad one. How you are treated in clinic makes such a difference I just wish more consultants realised this   


I have had both long and short protocols and much preferred the short one because of the time the cycle lasted and the fact that I didn't have to down regulate.  When you are on the long protocol they shut down your ovaries before giving you the stimming drugs. This means the whole process takes about 6-8 weeks. If you have quite a poor response to the stims your clinic may argue that shutting your ovaries down would make this worse. However regardless of which protocol I have been on my response to stims has always been different so it seems that regardless of what you do drugs wise your body sort of does it's own thing. On one long protocol I got 2 eggs and on another I got 22! On my short protocol I had 18 eggs. 


Get your clinic to discuss both treatments with you and explain why they chose one over the other, this will help you feel like you are making an informed decision about what is best for you. If you want a long protocol and they can't give you a good enough reason why you shouldn't do it then push for it.


Good luck


----------

